# Struggling w/ Christmas decision



## seelarke (Dec 22, 2014)

So for christmas I've decided to ask for a pistol. It'll be my first one, but I've had experience in shooting them for a while. It won't be a CC, but something I can take to the range once a month, and shoot with my dad, brother and BIL. They're all big pistol guys and have several a piece.
I've done research and shot revolvers, and 9mm. I'm partial to CZ-USA b/c I have a few shotguns from them and enjoy what they've provided. Really want to get a CZ 75 Compact, but having trouble finding it. I kinda want something different from the norm b/c thats my personality and it'll provide diversity on shooting days. Is the CZ-P01 a similar gun as the 75 compact?

My question is what else is out there thats comparable to that? I'm almost at a whitsend. Going to a gun range tomorrow to test out some more stuff. Dad has had S&W and Sig, brother has a Sig and BIL has them all. None of them are GLock fans.
Sorry for the rambling but I'm just about researched out. Any help would be appreciated. 
Thanks!


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Order the CZ-75 Compact from your local dealer if that's what you want. The P-01 is slightly shorter in overall length than the 75 Compact, and it has an alloy frame where the compact has a steel frame, but they both have a 3.8" barrel. Both are fine pistols. You will be well pleased with any CZ. I honestly believe that for the money, you can't beat the CZ, especially if you don't like striker fire guns.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

The good news is there are so many great choices. If what you really want the cz-75 that's what you should get see if you can order it from a dealer.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

CZ's are great pistols! The CZ 75 Compact has a manual safety and can be carried cocked and locked if so desired for a single action first trigger pull just like the 1911. The P01 has a de-cocking lever as opposed to the safety which safely lowers the hammer. Both are double/single action. The P01 is more complex because of the de-cocking mechanism in case you plan on working on it. If price is a concern you might want to look at the Canik Stingray which is a close copy of the CZ's and are about $160 cheaper. The Canik also has an ambidextrous safety and slide release and is all steel and is available in a variety of finishes.



> None of them are GLock fans.


I wasn't either until I bought one!


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I have a CZ 75B standard size and love it. I installed a 13-pound hammer spring to replace the terrible factory 20-pound unit and it is one heck of an accurate 9mm pistol. Superb handling characteristics and just a great pistol to own and shoot. Only thing is, I don't care for double action pistols. But what the hey, I can still have a good time with them.

I mention this gun a lot and I suspect some on this site think I either work for the company or am some sort of fanboy for them. Neither is true... I just like good stuff that works. With that said, take a look at the M&P 9 with the 4.25" barrel. This is a DAO* striker-fired pistol which also has superb handling characteristics. And it is also a very accurate pistol.


* Technically the M&P centerfire design is a SAO (Single Action Only) but gets the designation of DAO (Double Action Only) to avoid confusion.


----------



## seelarke (Dec 22, 2014)

Thanks for the replies guys! I'm really in love with the 75 and I haven't shot one yet. Think I'll go shoot a fullsize tomorrow and see how it feels and then order the 75 full. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

seelarke said:


> Thanks for the replies guys! I'm really in love with the 75 and I haven't shot one yet. Think I'll go shoot a fullsize tomorrow and see how it feels and then order the 75 full. Merry Christmas!


I think that your Santa is a lot more generous than my Santa. Maybe you are less naughty than I am. Merry Christmas whatever the case is!:smt114
Goldwing


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

seelarke said:


> Thanks for the replies guys! I'm really in love with the 75 and I haven't shot one yet. Think I'll go shoot a fullsize tomorrow and see how it feels and then order the 75 full. Merry Christmas!


I seriously doubt you'll be sorry. But do consider installing the 13-pound hammer spring. It is inexpensive and VERY simple to install and the rewards for doing so are excellent. Makes a great gun just that much better.

Buds has them in stock for a decent price;

CZ-USA 91102 CZ 75 B 16+1 9mm 4.6" $531.00 SHIPS FREE


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I'd have to agree also on the full size. If you're not going to carry it, I would definitely get a full size. You will not be disappointed. It is one of the most accurate, soft shooting, great feeling guns one can buy, and that's no lie! LOL


----------



## seelarke (Dec 22, 2014)

Well today I finally found a full size 75B about 30 min from the house. IT was used, but only for about 4 months or so. Original owner had installed a metal pin instead of the plastic pin and he also installed a lower pound hammer-spring. Got it for $475. Can't wait to shoot this thing after it gets wrapped up and torn into on christmas morning. I really appreciate the answers!


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

seelarke said:


> Well today I finally found a full size 75B about 30 min from the house. IT was used, but only for about 4 months or so. Original owner had installed a metal pin instead of the plastic pin and he also installed a lower pound hammer-spring. Got it for $475. Can't wait to shoot this thing after it gets wrapped up and torn into on christmas morning. I really appreciate the answers!


Now comes the fun part, tweaking it. CZ's are great for fast shooting competitions, so there is good after market support. If you want to become an addict, search for IDPA and USPSA.

CZ Custom Shop

cajungunworks

For aftermarket mags, get the Mec-Gar ones. I have a ton of the 17 round ones because they fit the rules for the competitions I shoot.


----------



## seelarke (Dec 22, 2014)

Smitty79 said:


> Now comes the fun part, tweaking it. CZ's are great for fast shooting competitions, so there is good after market support. If you want to become an addict, search for IDPA and USPSA.
> 
> CZ Custom Shop
> 
> ...


That's what im finding now. I didn't notice that the mags were hard to load, but my dad and brother both thought the stock mags were a pain. I noticed that the sights were just a little cheap looking for my taste and the fact I was having a hard time getting focused on the front even though it was pretty darn accurate inside small target areas. I was all square side to side, but was having a little trouble w/ vertical grouping.

*i had said we were gonna wait to shoot it on christmas day, but my pop has a little range at the house so we shot w/ it tonight.


----------



## puddintame (Jun 5, 2013)

okay. I have 5 CZ pistols. ranging from full size to sub compact. if your going to carry it. I would get a P01/PCR or a rami. of the three, the rami only only offers a choice of safety or decocker. I myself prefer the decocker although I do have a compact as well. either fullsize or compact, you cant go wrong with any CZ you buy. the only knock I have ever had with them is the "factory" glow sights. they suck. good news is there are many options out there to improve them. mepro lights/FO ect....


----------



## Cuthahotha (Dec 14, 2015)

I can't begin to suggest what would work best for you, I was in just about the same place that you were. Started researching a few weeks back now. Shot a few guns at the local range.

Finally made the decision on the CZ75 BD. It shoots great, and fit my hands better than anything else out I was able to shoot.

Had to order from LGS, and it arrived in store yesterday. I'm on the CA 10 day hold now and can't wait for next Saturday.


----------



## dominic135 (Apr 13, 2016)

I never thought any firearm could produce more testosterone than the Colt 1911. It's true that the 1911 could extend your erection. I haven't had a pistol in many, many years but I bought my son an ATI 1911 clone in .22 caliber. Even that pretend Colt makes you feel more manly in your hand and it is unbelievably accurate. I read many reviews on semi-automatics and settled on a CZ75b for myself. 
I love to just hold it sometimes. The standard black poly grips melt into your hand and gives comfort! Anyone one who is considering a pistol should hold one in their hand before they make a decision. It is a very forgiving sidearm! Finish is top notch compared to what Colt puts out today. Colt reviews are high on macho but leave much to be desired on quality. You can find 9mm ammo in gross lots for about $.20 per round. It is literally the best under $500 hand gun available. There are many clones that elicit 5 star reviews for a hundred dollars less. EAA seems to sell more clones than anyone and I've never heard a negative review on any model. Everyone copies Colt for the testosterone high and many fail in their efforts. CZ75 is copied so much because it really is the best designed gun in the mid-range market. Who doesn't want to copy perfection!
Log on to budsguns.com and review Bersa, EAA, Canik and other clone producers and see what tickles your fancy!
For me, I've made use of clone and generic items all my life. I treated myself with the real thing for the first time in my life! Retirement is grand!
Dominic


----------

